
The Making of an Evil Genius. - billpg
http://blog.hackensplat.com/2010/01/making-of-evil-genius.html
======
billswift
>"People in authority can be wrong."

Having authority seems to rot the brain worse than watching television does.
Has anyone else noticed that managers and teachers seem to be even more
careless with details than their workers and students? Of course, the
causality could go the other direction, per Dilbert's Law - they could have
been made managers because they were to incompetent (careless) to actually do
the work. Or could have become teachers because they realized they were too
incompetent to do productive work.

